# Opinions on this breeder?



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been browsing around for a good, reputable German Shepherd breeder in the Indiana area and stumbled upon this one. They are based out of Kentucky but I'm willing to make the drive to the next state over for a really well bred pup. I actually found them because of my sister who used to live in Kentucky and seen their dogs in the vet once. She was very impressed by them so she told me to check them out.

I'm a novice at actually buying from a breeder, as the only shepherds I own are mixed breds and are rescues so I really have no idea what to look for. I've read the sticky but I was just wondering if anyone could give me opinions on this breeder. Have you dealt with them, does the information on their site look like it should? I haven't contacted them yet, as I am still browsing. 

The only concern I had was that they are willing to give anyone full registration for $200 more. I was under the impression that full registration was something only proven homes were granted to prevent anyone and everyone from breeding and selling their line. Again though, I'm not sure if this is something that is commonly done or if it should be a real concern. 

Anyways, here's their site: Rheinhardt Kennels


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It says they have been breeding since 1978, yet they are using recent German imports... it seems that their breeding program lacks focus as they do not appear to train or title their dogs. They have both show and working bloodlines, not sure if their intent is to mix them together?

I tend to automatically distrust breeders who take credit cards and allow pups to go out on full registration for more money.

That said, they are beautiful dogs, and the hip x-rays look good.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are looking in the Kentucky area, I highly recommend Drachefeld :: Contact Us


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Freestep said:


> *I tend to automatically distrust breeders who take credit cards* and allow pups to go out on full registration for more money.
> 
> That said, they are beautiful dogs, and the hip x-rays look good.


That was my first thought also... Don't know why but it seems too commercial...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Be very careful when looking at breeders in KY. We have a HUGE puppy mill problem and there is a big GSD one that operates through several "reputable breeder" fronts. The GSDs I've seen from this puppy mill have been riddled with health and temperament issues.


----------



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh I had not known that, thank you very much for that tip. Since I live in the Northern part of Indiana another good place to search would be Illinois or even Michigan. Does anyone have any suggestions for breeders there?


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't help but be biased since my pup Fenris is from there but... Alta-Tollhaus is in Michigan and they have a pretty decent reputation (even on this board!). 
Julie keeps a blog that both she and everyone that has an A-T dog can update. It makes for a great way to keep up with the current litters and all the pups as they grow up.

Part of my reason for choosing Julie was how thorough she is not just with her breeding program, pups, and current dogs but, also with people. I kept in pretty close contact with her as the Y-litter was growing up and I felt like she's really gotten to know me. When it came time to choose a pup for us, I really do think she made a great choice. The blog was a great resource too. It answered quite a few of my questions.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Knave said:


> I can't help but be biased since my pup Fenris is from there but... Alta-Tollhaus is in Michigan and they have a pretty decent reputation (even on this board!).
> Julie keeps a blog that both she and everyone that has an A-T dog can update. It makes for a great way to keep up with the current litters and all the pups as they grow up.


I do not have a Alta-Tollhaus GSD but love to check in on that blog and think it's a great idea!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My girl came from wanda at Kleinen Hain German Shepherds - Home which is in KY..she ain't no puppy mill either)) I know she has a litter on the ground right now , titles her own dogs, lots of health testing, she is a member here as well. 

I would get another one from her and will at some point


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Diane(but wonder if all pups are reserved?)
This breeder is in KY and has a litter with great lines(WL)
K9 Motivation Working Line German Shepherds dog training Lexington Kentucky - Home
Avmo, I'm in MI and know of a few breeders, but really you should look at what lines you want.
There are several WL breeders I'd recommend and for SL, Julie at Alta-Tollhaus is definitely a good choice. If you are into waiting a bit, Wildhaus would be where I'd go!


----------



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm really not sure what type of lines I'm interested in. I'm interested in having another dog to train up in herding, as that is what I've done with my GSD mix, Avani. I've been working with her for a few years and would love the challenge again. She had a really nice prey drive anyways. I was actually shocked the first time I let her loose in their pasture she immediately started herding them and circling them up. It's nothing we compete in, just something for fun and I'd love to have a chance to have my own pure GSD to do it with as well. I'm looking for a strong minded, a great deal of endurance, and a strong drive in my new pup. Not sure what type of line to go with, although I'm assuming a working line would be best. But then when I was researching that, I found tons of different working lines to choose from so I was overwhelmed. I feel like there are so many components to finding the perfect dog, I don't know how any of you have ever managed lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know Marcy Blank at Landschaft was highly recommended to me years ago by some Search and rescue folks - but I have not dealt with her directly. I do know you need to pick up the phone and CALL her though. She is in Illinois. She is not a forum / email kind of peson. Working Lines.

Landschaft Kennels German Shepherds


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Freestep said:


> It says they have been breeding since 1978, yet they are using recent German imports... it seems that their breeding program lacks focus as they do not appear to train or title their dogs. They have both show and working bloodlines, not sure if their intent is to mix them together?
> 
> I tend to automatically distrust breeders who take credit cards and allow pups to go out on full registration for more money.
> 
> That said, they are beautiful dogs, and the hip x-rays look good.


Totally agree, all breeding dogs seem bought and not worked/titled by breeder.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If you are looking to do herding, go with a breeder that produces those lines and knows herding.

Ulf in NJ would be the person to buy from.


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackthorn Working German Shepherds -- Available Puppies is one I was considering before we finally made our choice, and I noticed she herds with her dogs.

I was looking at the Jubilee litter, and there's a video of her herding on her page. Throw the Ball!: Jubilee's JHD

Kaci


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree if you are really interested in herding, go to someone who's doing that or producing dogs herding.

While I love Masi to death, I haven't had her on sheep, she has more play drive than prey drive in my opinion. Certainly not to say she wouldn't be a good herder, I just haven't had an opportunity to test that end of her


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Both of my boys , sons of Kleinenhain's Nomex, show much aptitude for tending style herding. Anik in particular made my jaw drop watching him work a flock the first time.
Nomex ( Max) actually did some A course type herding.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You really want to get a puppy from lines that have strong working history and very solid nerves. The key is good prey, good nerves, and good biddability. A lot of dogs with good prey will do well in the easier herding exercises as they rely more on the drive of the dog and dog trained sheep. But to actually have fun like you said, you want a dog with rock solid nerve and biddability that as the herding requires more control and discernment, the dog is able to take the pressure of learning and adjusting without beingoverwhelmed or more often taking years to learn something that a dog with these traits will pick up and move along consistently. Then it is very fun.
You see as more control is exerted on the dog the drive will diminish unless the nervebase is strong. This won't show early, but as you ask the dog to do more specific things that the advanced herding ask for....you will see what I am talking about..


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Truly pasture raised lambs. White Clover Sheep Farm

This is Ulf's website. He is located in NY. Not far from me. He does ship his puppies, but you will have to get on the list. High demand for his bloodlines.


----------

